

Speaking in public - schmrz
http://www.randomshouting.com/2012/11/17/Speaking-in-public.html

======
Articulate
You know what is great about this article- the guy gets on there and gives
super clear and relatable advice. Nothing fancy about his ideas or about his
tricks for doing well at public speaking just straightforward clear advice.

~~~
schmrz
You know, I really avoid posting my articles on HN (or anywhere else for that
matter) for some reason. I posted this one and I was just looking at that vote
count to see if someone liked it enough to vote for it.

To see someone actually comment on it is really awesome. You really made my
day and I'm glad you like the article.

~~~
Articulate
It is hard to put stuff out there- in some ways Hacker News is like public
speaking; you are making yourself vulnerable to criticism. I am glad you
posted this, I thought it was very clear and relatable.

